# 31 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

31 Days Till Halloween
9/30/2013

*Songs in the Key of X - Music from and Inspired by 'the X-Files' (1996)*
My all-time favorite show. It’s a bit of an uneven selection of songs … some fit better with the theme than others. “Red Right Hand”, “Unmarked Helicopters”, “Deep”, “Frenzy” all fit together pretty well … “On the Outside” and “If You Never Say Goodbye” seem out of place. On the whole, a fun listen.

*Sony Music - Screamin Halloween (1992)*
This is a weird release. It’s got a guy and girl with speaking parts … kind of narrating on the action … but it sounds like they are making it up as they go along. Through the action you get covers of popular Halloween songs. Whenever the music is instrumental (“Dracula’s Theme”, “Toccata and Fugue”), you get the voices … during “Ghostbusters”, “Maneater”, and naturally “Monster Mash”, you just get music. The covers are lousy and the narration is amateur.

*Ray O'Bannon - Locked Away*
Somebody shared this on HalloweenForum a few years ago. It is all instrumental … probably one man and his keyboard. These are rock/pop-sounding songs. They are not very interesting and far too repetitive. I will once again state that keyboards trying to sound like real instruments (violins, saxophones, etc.) are, in general, a bad idea. 

*Hot Blood – Soul Dracula (1977)*
Hot disco awesomeness. Disco violins (REAL violins!), disco sax (REAL sax!), disco background singers, fun stuff. This mp3 has all the tracks (seven of them?) rolled up into one, but it’s got some slow groovin’ disco and hot dancin’ disco.

*Gut Active - The Complete Halloween Party Album (2009)*
They cover lots of popular songs – and I’ve heard them all before, many times. The covers are pretty generic, though some are “partified” pretty well such as “Time Warp”. It’s got “Mona the Vampire” which you don’t hear a lot. CD 2 is A half-hour of spooky sounds and two spooky stories … the stories are pretty good.

*The Ophelias - The Night Of Halloween (1987)*
Not sure if this was originally a 45 or 12” single or what it was. The first song, “The Night of Halloween” is a slice of weirdness … lots of interesting instrumentation, but it is just too far out there for my tastes. “Overture to Anaconda” is just as odd. A decent cover of “Wicked Annabella” rounds it out. I was hoping it’d be better.

*Twiztid - Cryptic Collection (Halloween Edition) (2006)*
Angry. “Need Some Help” I kinda enjoyed. But most of this, the rapping was too angry. Halloween is supposed to be fun. Don’t be all pissed off all the time, Twiztd … eat some candy. You’ll feel better.


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been looking for "Dracula's Theme" and "Toccata and Fugue" from Screamin' Halloween for the past 3 years, ever since I first heard them on Sounds of the Season.


----------

